# 8 dead at Astroworld Fest/Travis Scott concert



## dancinstallion (Nov 6, 2021)

*8 dead many injured at Astroworld Fest*

"HOUSTON (AP) — Officials in Texas say at least eight people are dead and several others injured in a crowd surge at the Astroworld Festival.

A compression of the crowd toward the stage occurred just after 9 p.m. Friday while rapper Travis Scott was performing, Houston Fire Chief Samuel Peña told reporters at a news conference.

“The crowd began to compress towards the front of the stage, and that caused some panic, and it started causing some injuries,” the fire chief said. “People began to fall out, become unconscious, and it created additional panic.”


The show was called off shortly after several people began suffering injuries.

Officials transported 17 people to the hospital, including 11 who were in cardiac arrest, Peña said. Many people were also treated at the scene at NRG Park, where a field hospital had been set up.

Approximately 50,000 people were in attendance at the festival, Peña said."


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 6, 2021)

This is sad. Why are people dying at a festival/ Travis Scott concert? It isn't safe to go a concert! I am afraid of being in any large crowds now because of mass shootings and now this. Who would have thought they would take thier last breath at a Festival?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 6, 2021)

The music never stopped either. I saw a tweet where people were giving multiple folks cpr and the concert was still in progress


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 6, 2021)

I was up all night looking at this on Twitter. So sad these young people lost their lives, just trying to have fun at a music festival. This event was managed so poorly. It was obviously over capacity, and should have been shut down from jump. 

This clip was added to my list of ways I’d hate to go out this world: getting suffocated by fellow festival goers, while the artist I came to see does the robot on a platform overlooking my lifeless body. *shudders*

(This is not a deceased person. This kid was confirmed by friends to be okay, btw.)


----------



## Kanky (Nov 6, 2021)

This whole situation looked unsafe and unsanitary. I must be getting old, because this doesn’t look like it would be fun even without people dropping dead.

 I wonder how much the performer can see from the stage. Did he see folks being trampled to death and keep performing?


----------



## kimpaur (Nov 6, 2021)

Kanky said:


> This whole situation looked unsafe and unsanitary. I must be getting old, because this doesn’t look like it would be fun even without people dropping dead.
> 
> I wonder how much the performer can see from the stage. Did he see folks being trampled to death and keep performing?


I saw reports that he stopped the show to get someone help, who knows what the truth is at this point.

Though I highly doubt he saw someone dying and purposely did the robot as some are implying. He’s on a stage there’s no way he had good visibility in a crowd of 50k+


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 6, 2021)

If he saw it or not- someone needs to inform the performer of the situation to tell them to STOP because I have been the person on the rail that was half tipped over with nowhere to go and security struggling to keep it up and I was also at a show where someone got drunk and wandered up in an area where they weren’t supposed to be fell off a catwalk and got impaled to death and the concert was stopped (for the same band) and they stopped the set and notified the crowd to either back up bc we were getting crushed up front or shows over because someone  died.









						Chevelle Addresses Fan’s Horrific Death at Chicago Concert
					

24-year old Kyle W. Kirchhoff fell to his death Friday night (May 22) at a Chevelle concert at Chicago’s Aragon Ballroom. According to police and the local medical examiner’s office, Kirchhoff died…




					www.billboard.com


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 6, 2021)

kimpaur said:


> I saw reports that he stopped the show to get someone help, who knows what the truth is at this point.
> 
> Though I highly doubt he saw someone dying and purposely did the robot as some are implying. He’s on a stage there’s no way he had good visibility in a crowd of 50k+



He stopped for a brief moment at one point to get medics to someone up front. He could see from that platform he was on, at least enough to see that chaos had erupted.



Either way, my understanding is that this is HIS festival. He is responsible for the lack of safety. There should have been people on his team out in the crowd who could relay to him that things had gotten bad. Was there no communication from security? If the event had been stopped or paused earlier, maybe some lives would have been saved.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 7, 2021)

He ‘bout to be sued out of existence because I know his money ain’t that long:


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m sure this makes sense financially but after the fyre fest I don’t understand celebs putting together their own events. There’s too much to lose if something goes wrong.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 7, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> He ‘bout to be sued out of existence because I know his money ain’t that long:


That's great that all these performers stopped to make people behave, but why are people such animals in these situations? Drinking? Drugs? Stupidity?


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^ I would say a combination of all of the above. I remember Gwen Stefanie bashed Woodstock ‘99 and Limp Bizkit bc guys used it as an excuse to assault women. Every year Lurie Children’s has the highest influx of patients due to Lollapalooza with alcohol poisoning and drugs. IMO the artists have ALOT of control over the atmosphere. 

They’re saying people may have also been drugged /pricked by needles at the Travis Scott show including a security guard. SMDH









						The Legacy of Woodstock ’99 Is Sexual Assault
					

Episode 6 of ‘Break Stuff’ explores the violence against women that garnered headlines in the wake of the festival




					www.theringer.com


----------



## OmbreLune (Nov 7, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> That's great that all these performers stopped to make people behave, but why are people such animals in these situations? Drinking? Drugs? Stupidity?


All of the above. The biggest culprits for this behavior is any concert that attracts a college crowd.They think they can act however they want because mom and dad aren't around and they don't know how to hold their liquor. The country music shows that appeal to this age group are the worst because you get a bunch of wannabe rednecks who need to show out for the girls looking for a cowboy. They all act like tough guys ready for a fight and they're just a vomity mess. Similar situation with young hip hop shows, wannabe ganstas. So many EMT calls smh.
The performers hold A LOT of sway over the crowd and they (the artists) really need to be cognizant of that. I've seen crowds completely lose it over a performer's suggestions, it can become dangerous for everyone real fast. It is really strange and scary to watch how animalistic people can become.

Eta: completely forgot about the EDM festivals, they arent even allowed at my venue anymore because of the deaths.The drug use is soo bad! They would find people wandering out of the woods the next day like zombies, disheveled and dehydrated


----------



## silverbuttons (Nov 7, 2021)

this is so crazy! I hope he didn’t know they were dead, but a medic should have reached him and  taken his mic to give life saving directions to the mob of people.

the only EDM festival I seriously attended always had passed out bodies in random places. I saw a girl face down (confirmed alive after I shook her several times) in the bushes and decided it would be my last year.

RIP


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

This description of what happened is absolutely horrifying. The fire chief said the exact same thing that myself and @OmbreLune said:


*Fire Chief Samuel Peña said on Sunday that Mr. Scott and the organizers could have stepped in and paused the show.

“The one person who can really call for and get a tactical pause when something goes wrong is that performer. They have that bully pulpit and they have a responsibility,” Chief Peña said in a telephone interview on Sunday. “If somebody would have said, ‘Hey, shut this thing down and turn on the lights until this thing gets corrected’ — and that coming from the person with the mic — I think could have been very helpful.”*


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/07/...-deaths.amp.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

Before the night even started:


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Obviously I can't verify this but it's disturbing if true.



Spoiler: Language


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 8, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Obviously I can't verify this but it's disturbing if true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly that's true.  I've seen the footage of it happening in one of the youtubes.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2021)

I can't imagine why someone was going through the crowds injecting people with drugs, that's insane.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can't imagine why someone was going through the crowds injecting people with drugs, that's insane.


Feels especially nefarious since they did it to a security guard.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Feels especially nefarious since they did it to a security guard.




ita, the security guard was fortunate the others, smh it's just sad


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Houston Officials Worried About Crowd Control Before Travis Scott Took the Stage​On the day of the show, the Houston police chief said that he visited Mr. Scott in his trailer and shared his concerns about the crowd.​Published Nov. 7, 2021
Updated Nov. 8, 2021, 1:08 p.m. ET



People brought flowers, T-shirts and candles to a memorial site outside NRG Park.

HOUSTON — Concert organizers and Houston city officials knew that the crowd at a music festival planned by Travis Scott, a favorite local rapper turned megastar, could be difficult to control. That’s what happened two years earlier, the last time Mr. Scott held his Astroworld Festival.

For months, they braced themselves, adding dozens more officers from the Houston Police Department and more private security hired by Live Nation, the concert organizer.

The Houston police chief, who knows Mr. Scott personally and felt the musician had been trying to do good for his hometown, said that he visited Mr. Scott in his trailer before his show on Friday and conveyed concerns about the energy in the crowd, according to a person with knowledge of the chief’s account.

His show that day included very devoted fans, the chief, Troy Finner, said he relayed to Mr. Scott.

That energy had been building for months among fans who were drawn to see Mr. Scott because of that atmosphere and by the exuberance of seeing music live again after the pandemic hiatus. They flew in from California and Colorado, drove from Dallas and San Antonio. Tickets went for hundreds of dollars. Elementary school children were among the 50,000 fans.

“We literally flew down just for Astroworld,” said Jesse Dahl, who came from Denver with his 9-year-old son for the show. “I’ve had the tickets for months.”
But the anticipation gave way to dread almost as soon as Mr. Scott took the stage at 9 p.m. on Friday as the crowd surged uncontrollably and the worst fears of officials and concert organizers came to pass. Two teenagers, ages 14 and 16, were among the eight who died in the crush and chaos.



Spoiler: Rest of the Article



While investigating what took place during the festival at the NRG Park, the Houston Police and Fire Departments have been creating a rough timeline of events, officials said, seeking to piece together the movements of the swelling crowd and the actions of the private security personnel and medical staff on hand, as well as the city police officers and emergency medical workers.





Troy Finner, the Houston police chief, said he visited Travis Scott in his trailer before the show and expressed concerns about the crowd, according to a source.

A spokeswoman for the Houston Police Department declined to comment on their timeline of events or on Chief Finner’s private conversations, citing the pending investigation.

The show ended on Friday night 30 minutes earlier than scheduled, but nearly 40 minutes after a “mass casualty event” had been declared by city officials. One question surrounding the tragedy was whether the officials could have stopped the show sooner; they said that doing so would have had its own perils, including inciting a riot.

Fire Chief Samuel Peña said on Sunday that Mr. Scott and the organizers could have stepped in and paused the show.

“The one person who can really call for and get a tactical pause when something goes wrong is that performer. They have that bully pulpit and they have a responsibility,” Chief Peña said in a telephone interview on Sunday. “If somebody would have said, ‘Hey, shut this thing down and turn on the lights until this thing gets corrected’ — and that coming from the person with the mic — I think could have been very helpful.”

Mr. Scott and Live Nation declined to respond to specific questions, but they have said they will be cooperating with the investigation. Mr. Scott, one of the biggest names in rap music with a huge social media following and his own record label, said in an Instagram video that he did not know how bad things had gotten in the crowd.

Astroworld had been highly anticipated for the better part of the year.

Fans began buying tickets — with some paying $380 a piece or more — months before the show. By the summer, officials and event organizers were already in discussions about the event.

The concert organizers prepared two lengthy emergency plan documents, one addressing the overall response to emergencies like extreme weather, an active shooter or a riot, and another dealing with the medical response. The plans, obtained by The New York Times, addressed broad concerns related to Astroworld.

“Based on the site’s layout and numerous past experiences,” a 56-page security plan read, “the potential for multiple alcohol/drug related incidents, possible evacuation needs, and the ever-present threat of a mass casualty situation are identified as key concerns.”

Elsewhere, it advised staff to “notify Event Control of a suspected deceased victim utilizing the code ‘Smurf’,” the report read. “Never use the term ‘dead’ or ‘deceased’ over the radio.” It was not clear if that protocol was followed.

As fans were converging on Houston on Thursday, Houston Fire Department officials were conducting a walk-through of the space, an outdoor area that could hold 200,000, officials said. “Our fire marshals went out there and had them adjust some of their pyrotechnics because they didn’t match the submitted plan,” Chief Peña said in the interview.

Hours later, beginning in the dark of the early morning, people began lining up to get inside. Dupri Johnson arrived for work at NRG Park at 3 a.m. More than 1,000 people were already waiting for the gates to open.

By the time they did, at around 10 a.m., people were so excited, they rushed forward. “They were not walking. They ran in,” he said. “It just seemed a little chaotic.”

At noon, Sami Anjum arrived to begin his work as a field medic for the show. An emergency medical technician and a clinical researcher, Mr. Anjum had learned a few days before that he would be working the festival for a contractor. He went anticipating a busy night.

“I’ve actually attended the event as an attendee in 2019. So I know how the crowd wasn’t being controlled,” he said. That year, crowds overwhelmed staff, breaking through gates and rushing the entrance. Three people were injured.

Outside the venue, the Houston Fire Department had positioned about 20 ambulances in anticipation that they might be needed.

It would be a few more hours before a large number of patients began arriving at the medical tent. Other performances at the festival, which was taking place on two stages throughout the day, proceeded as usual. “We thought it was pretty chill,” said Alex McLemore, 26, who described the scene in the early afternoon in a V.I.P. lounge section.

Event organizers had planned to deploy security personnel throughout the arena, including along nearby roads, gates, fence lines and V.I.P. areas, according to the 56-page planning report. They also set up imposing perimeters: eight-foot fencing with scrim, bike racks, snow fencing and concrete bollards, meant to maintain crowd control. Those fences and barricades were stronger and more robust than they were in 2019, officials said.

Security guards were given a list of visible signs to determine whether patrons were on the verge of needing medical care, including unsteady gait, confusion, vomiting and loss of consciousness. “Many incidents will be minor, and a few will be complex,” the report advised.

The first influx of those seeking medical attention began around 3:30 p.m., Mr. Anjum said. But nothing seemed out of the ordinary for a concert with young fans, where overdoses are not uncommon.

A 22-page medical plan prepared by ParaDocs called for a main medical tent with two emergency room physicians, six registered nurses, two paramedics and nine emergency medical technicians, along with people to track and triage patients. There were 30 cots, 12 tables and two wheelchairs in the main tent; other smaller medical tents were positioned around the event.

But the number of people in need of medical care — which grew to more than 300 and possibly many more — appeared to overwhelm those resources even before Mr. Scott began performing.

By 8:15 p.m., the medical staff on hand said they were unable to document patients because there were so many who needed help. “Many patients were last seen conscious more than 20 minutes prior to receiving any medical attention,” Mr. Anjum said. They began triage.

Paramedics struggled to keep up with the number of people needing naloxone, a drug that reverses the effects of an opioid overdose. Among them was at least one security guard who lost consciousness after reporting that a person had stuck him in the neck with a needle as he was trying to aid another person who had fainted.

The amount of naloxone administered may never be known, Chief Peña said, because it was being carried and used by so many at the event, including the event medical personnel, emergency medical workers and the police.

An official with ParaDocs disputed that the event was understaffed or that serious medical problems got out of hand before 8 p.m.

A clock counted down the moments until Mr. Scott’s arrival. Crowds surged to the main stage, pressing in not from front to back, but from the sides, according to Chief Peña.

Still, for many in the crowd, the show was still just a show, full of excitement and anticipation.

“We ended up in the middle somewhere,” said Armon Sayadian, 21, who came with his friend, Heath Bacon, 20, from Central Valley, Calif.

The music paused around 9:30 p.m. as an ambulance made its way into the crowd. It was around that time that Mr. Anjum got his first call for cardiac arrest. It took 10 minutes to get through the crowd to the patient, he said.

As the music was stopped, two men who appeared to be part of Mr. Scott’s entourage approached him onstage, according to a video of the concert that has since been taken down. Mr. Scott shooed them away.

“Y’all know what you came to do,” he said, turning to the crowd, before the music started up again. Mr. Scott asked the tens of thousands in front of him to make “the ground shake.”

The words sent a bolt of energy to the already frenzied fans, Mr. Sayadian said.
Everyone around them started jumping, stomping on the ground. They joined in, carried along with the mass of bodies. “You kind of have to,” Mr. Sayadian said.

“You become one with the crowd,” echoed his friend, Mr. Bacon.

By then, the city ambulances that had been placed around the venue were collecting patients and more were called in. Sixty-two ambulances in all would eventually respond.

Guillermo Garcia, a 25-year-old warehouse worker who drove from Dallas, said people collapsed all around him. And few rushed to their aid.

“People usually fall and you just pick people up,” he said, recalling his experiences attending the Astroworld event in previous years. “This time, people couldn’t do that. There were too many people. You could not move. Everywhere you were, people were pushing you. Every time he performs, people get excited.”

Mr. Scott managed to get through another song before he paused the music again.

“There were so many ambulances and police cars,” Mr. Sayadian said.

For roughly 90 minutes, starting at 9:30 p.m., Mr. Anjum said it felt as if he were doing chest compressions nonstop. Patients were laid out on the concrete.

By 10 p.m., people were trampling over each other inside the show, an act so inhumane, said Afnan Hasan, 18, that it made him recoil in anger. “We were trying to do our best to lift them up,” he said. “Other people were not stepping up.”

They had gotten so close to Mr. Scott in the crowd that they could make eye contact, and in a last-ditch effort to save people in distress, Mr. Hasan and a friend waved and yelled in Mr. Scott’s direction.

“We were trying to scream at him and get his attention,” Mr. Hasan said, reliving the moment as he imitated pulling people up from the floor. “We were like, ‘People are passing out here. We have, like, piles of people.’ He could not hear us. It was too loud.”

A security guard guided Mr. Hasan and his friend away from the stampede via the V.I.P. lounge and out into the streets.

As he left, Mr. Hasan saw a young man on his knees, and watched as another man stepped on him with brute force.

The show ended at roughly 10:15 p.m. Officials said the venue cleared out without incident. The exits were wide enough. Everyone was gone within an hour.

By that point, Mr. Anjum said, they had long since run out of naloxone. Two dozen people had been taken to hospitals. Eight were dead. The causes of their deaths were still awaiting toxicology reports, a process that could last weeks.

For Mr. Hasan, the images of that night would be seared in his mind for at least that long. When he closes his eyes, he said, all he can see is the young man on his knees about to lose consciousness. His head is wobbling, as if he lacks the strength to lift it up.

“I kept telling people, ‘There is someone on the ground!’” he recalled. “‘Watch out!’”

Mr. Hasan wondered who the man was, and if he made it home.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

People need to not accept that refund- it will likely prevent them from filing a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 8, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> That's great that all these performers stopped to make people behave, but why are people such animals in these situations? Drinking? Drugs? Stupidity?





Everything Zen said:


> Before the night even started:



People were acting like wild animals because that’s how Travis encourages his fans to behave. He’s been arrested multiple times for inciting his crowds. I read a few tweets that referenced a documentary that Travis did, where he basically told his fans to ignore security, storm barricades, and just do what they want.

These are mostly very young people attending his events. I’m sure they didn’t realize how badly things could go. But the event organizers and whomever was in charge of safety plans should.


He also once encouraged a fan to jump off a balcony. Fan was obviously paralyzed. He needs to be held accountable at some point.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 8, 2021)

Why is his apology so insincere?  I don’t know if I’d go as far as to say that he intended for people to die (as many are saying), but I don’t think he gives AF.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

Security should boycott his shows.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 8, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Why is his apology so insincere?  I don’t know if I’d go as far as to say that he intended for people to die (as many are saying), but I don’t think he gives AF.


 It’s obvious that his PR team and attorney told him to look sad and say that. He’s not a very good actor.


----------



## OmbreLune (Nov 8, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> Security should boycott his shows.


It'll probably be tough for him to even book any venues to actually have shows


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

I was halfway prepared to give him a pass thinking it was the fault of lax security but after hearing about him telling people to ignore security and storm the barricades and numerous incidents of people getting hurt in the past he's about 80% to blame IMO. Lock him up. Take away his funds. Say goodbye to your gold digging gf.

I feel for the families of the people who died. I know this wasn't a traditional concert but there's a general level of safety that's assumed at professional events like this.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

^^^ That’s why I’m so upset over this. He’s not my cup of tea but I love live music and festivals and it was something I was looking forward to eventually easing my way back into. I know accidents happen but now  although the last few years I strictly went VIP or private booths to avoid the proletariats and trash. Yes I’m being judgey and bougie and I shan’t be shamed for it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ That’s why I’m so upset over this. He’s not my cup of tea but I love live music and festivals and it was something I was looking forward to eventually easing my way back into. I know accidents happen but now  although the last few years I strictly went VIP or private booths to avoid the proletariats and trash. Yes I’m being judgey and bougie and I shan’t be shamed for it.
> 
> View attachment 476883


I think this was more about the age of the concert goers, the artist, and lifestyle of the crowd. The article I posted says they don't know how much naloxone was used because the police, the medics, and ambulances were all administering it. There were over 80 ambulances BTW. They weren't just getting high. They were overdosing and doing it in large numbers. Idk what kind of festivals you normally go to but there's a reason you don't see this at events that attract a more mature crowd.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 8, 2021)

I had been going to Lollapalooza up until the past 6 years and I was at the metal festivals as far back as 2017 and all up in them mosh pits and on the rails and I would go by myself bc my guy isn’t into music like that and will lose his temper in those crowds. Someone died at one of those too being drunk and falling off of the top of one of the stadium seats SMDH. 

But FR FR the kids have started to get on my nerves with their antics that most Chicagoans hide or leave the city during Lollapalooza weekend.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 8, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I think this was more about the age of the concert goers, the artist, and lifestyle of the crowd. The article I posted says they don't know how much naloxone was used because the police, the medics, and ambulances were all administering it. There were over 80 ambulances BTW. They weren't just getting high. They were overdosing and doing it in large numbers. Idk what kind of festivals you normally go to but there's a reason you don't see this at events that attract a more mature crowd.



There’s something about the drug reports that don’t make sense to me. How is it that such a large amount of people were getting high to the point of overdose, all while smashed together like sardines? And this mysterious person(s) going around injecting people with drugs, even security… I don’t believe it yet. It seems like a way to get the responsibility off of the event organizers.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> There’s something about the drug reports that don’t make sense to me. How is it that such a large amount of people were getting high to the point of overdose, all while smashed together like sardines? And this mysterious person(s) going around injecting people with drugs, even security… I don’t believe it yet. It seems like a way to get the responsibility off of the event organizers.


It sounds off to me as well but I think the crushing and trampling might have something to do with it. A healthy person in the wrong spot would have issues. Someone taking drugs that's amping them up would be even more impaired.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## KaciaLN12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I was halfway prepared to give him a pass thinking it was the fault of lax security but after hearing about him telling people to ignore security and storm the barricades and numerous incidents of people getting hurt in the past he's about 80% to blame IMO. Lock him up. Take away his funds. Say goodbye to your gold digging gf.
> 
> I feel for the families of the people who died. I know this wasn't a traditional concert but there's a general level of safety that's assumed at professional events like this.


I agree with everything, but he’s the gold-digger here, not Kylie. He didn’t start getting really popular until he got with Kylie. He was and still is obviously using Kylie for clout. Sometimes I feel a bit sorry for her because she was so young getting with these older men looking for clout off her name.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

KaciaLN12 said:


> I agree with everything, but he’s the gold-digger here, not Kylie. He didn’t start getting really popular until he got with Kylie. He was and still is obviously using Kylie for clout. Sometimes I feel a bit sorry for her because she was so young getting with these older men looking for clout off her name.


I'm biased against the family and believe it's coded into their DNA to find successful black men and attach themselves like leeches. 


She was young when she started but I somehow can't see allow myself to see her as a victim.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2021)

Badu being Badu.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 9, 2021)

These people 

Even Kanye had better sense than this by dedicating his Sunday service to the victims.









						Khloe Kardashian SLAMMED for thirst trap  after Astroworld tragedy
					

Khloe Kardashian has been slammed as 'tone deaf' and 'uncaring' after she posted a sultry thirst trap series just four days after Travis Scott's Astroworld tragedy which left eight dead



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 9, 2021)

Apparently NRG Arena don’t know what  they doing because the same thing happened at a PlayBoi Carti concert 2 weeks before but they had the good sense to shut it down when they saw the crowd surges.





__





						Dad tried to alert NRG Park about lawless crowd weeks before Astroworld Festival tragedy | abc13.com
					

Weeks before eight people were killed at the Astroworld Festival at NRG Park, another concert was canceled at the venue because of chaotic fans.




					abc13.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> These people
> 
> Even Kanye had better sense than this by dedicating his Sunday service to the victims.
> 
> ...


Her sister really shouldn't be dragged down by this but since I don't like them I'm gonna KIM. Wouldn't it be something if this ended up bringing the whole family down?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 9, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> Apparently NRG Arena don’t know what  they doing because the same thing happened at a PlayBoi Carti concert 2 weeks before but they had the good sense to shut it down when they saw the crowd surges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured there had to be more to the story when I read the police chief expressed concerns before the concert. It focused on how people were coming from all over but didn't say anything about this happening recently at the same venue. Sounds like there are lots of factors.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Nov 9, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> There’s something about the drug reports that don’t make sense to me. How is it that such a large amount of people were getting high to the point of overdose, all while smashed together like sardines? And this mysterious person(s) going around injecting people with drugs, even security… I don’t believe it yet. It* seems like a way to get the responsibility off of the event organizers.*


I found that to be SUS as well.
A girl posted a video where people were seen telling staff to get the people off the stage and that it wasn't safe.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 10, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


>




unaware?! how?!

his team didn't tell him that pandemonium  broke out and people died?!

I thought he had a visual of some of the occurrences in the crowd.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 10, 2021)

Travis Scott Has History of Promoting Violence, Injury at Shows
					

Travis' embrace of people getting harmed in his presence is well-documented.




					amp.tmz.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 10, 2021)

I just saw the video where they dropped the woman on her head. There are no words and now I understand those Good Samaritan lawsuits. Sue everyone.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 10, 2021)

This story is annoying me. Why are people who should be experts on crowd control and safety blaming everything on a rapper and his fans? The fire chief and the police and the people who own the venue are all pointing fingers at a dude with a high school education and questionable musical talent.  He doesn’t know how to manage crowd control because that is not his area of expertise. He doesn’t know how much medical equipment should be on hand and how many paramedics are needed because that is not his area of expertise. What kind of fool puts the sicko mode guy in charge of health and safety? There are people paid with tax money who are responsible for this kind of thing. Travis Scott seems like trash to me and I doubt that he cares about the casualties at all. Still your safety should not be in the hands of a musician in the first place.

And people are giving the parents who took their kids to this a hard time. I am not one of those fun kind of parents, but at worst these kids should’ve heard bad language and seen some intoxicated people dancing. This event should not have been dangerous.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## kcbelle925 (Nov 10, 2021)

I smell Kris Jenner all over this.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 11, 2021)

Kanky said:


> This story is annoying me. Why are people who should be experts on crowd control and safety blaming everything on a rapper and his fans? The fire chief and the police and the people who own the venue are all pointing fingers at a dude with a high school education and questionable musical talent.  He doesn’t know how to manage crowd control because that is not his area of expertise. He doesn’t know how much medical equipment should be on hand and how many paramedics are needed because that is not his area of expertise. What kind of fool puts the sicko mode guy in charge of health and safety? There are people paid with tax money who are responsible for this kind of thing. Travis Scott seems like trash to me and I doubt that he cares about the casualties at all. Still your safety should not be in the hands of a musician in the first place.
> 
> And people are giving the parents who took their kids to this a hard time. I am not one of those fun kind of parents, but at worst these kids should’ve heard bad language and seen some intoxicated people dancing. This event should not have been dangerous.



I agree that he's not the only one responsible. I was annoyed at the statement from the police chief that he didn't think Travis and his team were taking safety seriously. He should have done something then! I don't understand why Travis seemed to have all the control. Why was he the one to decide when to end the event, etc? You are right, the venue or city officials should have stepped in.  A lot of people dropped the ball here, which is why I think so much focus from the police is on the drug aspects of it. And why there seems to be a bit of a cover-up happening. People who were at the event are also saying that the death toll is being severely underreported. 

Where I disagree, is that Travis is not just a rapper who happened to be performing at the time things went crazy. It's his festival/event. He (and live nation) is at the very least responsible for not having the proper people in place to manage crowd control. At most he's responsible for inciting the crowd to behave dangerously (storm the barricades, rush the stage, etc). He doesn't get to claim to just be a dumb rapper now. He doesn't get to be a businessman only when it's time to collect a check. The blame he's receiving is justified. Others just need to be held accountable as well.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2021)

This is terrible- but one of the first things that came to mind when I heard about this tragedy and Alec Baldwin’s  was salivating over the opportunity to present them as case studies for my beloved professor (I had never been taught by a black woman in my life and she was my everything) in my Master’s program as potential presentations for quality systems process improvements. This article explains why this is Travis’ fault because it’s his festival and the setup of the stages may have been a major part of the problem (which seemed to play to his ego) also the complete lack of professional safety with respect to concert management was a recipe for disaster. Professor Mason would never approve of Variety as a credible source but  :









						How Travis Scott's $5 Million Solo Stage, Set Time May Have Contributed to Astroworld Festival Deaths — Variety
					

A stage constructed solely for Travis Scott’s performance, and the artist’s chosen set time, may have played a role in the crowd surge that left eight Astroworld Festival attendees dead on Friday night (Nov. 5). The concert drew 50,000 people to Houston’s NRG Park, where performers included SZA...




					apple.news


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> View attachment 476937



And people were praising her for going after Boosie or something not too long ago. The tide staying turning with her goofy self.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## LiftedUp (Nov 11, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> This is terrible- but one of the first things that came to mind when I heard about this tragedy and Alec Baldwin’s  was salivating over the opportunity to present them as case studies for my beloved professor (I had never been taught by a black woman in my life and she was my everything) in my Master’s program as potential presentations for quality systems process improvements. This article explains why this is Travis’ fault because it’s his festival and the setup of the stages may have been a major part of the problem (which seemed to play to his ego) also the complete lack of professional safety with respect to concert management was a recipe for disaster. Professor Mason would never approve of Variety as a credible source but  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good idea... I need to present a lessons learned paper...


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2021)

^^^^ But the problem is we don’t know what the lessons learned are yet in either case and what changes will be made to either industry since everything is still playing out. It will probably take a few years to see the results of these tragedies.

Another one that may have a little time with some results were all those issues Southwest was having a few years  ago when that woman was sucked out the window. We were discussing that one in class as it was happening back in 2018?

I did my first for the program on Chipotle and all those food poisoning incidents they were having and it was fascinating. As long as the incident caused death or injury and cost the company a severe financial impact and potentially hurt their brand- those are the things I always think about.


----------



## OmbreLune (Nov 11, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> How Travis Scott's $5 Million Solo Stage, Set Time May Have Contributed to Astroworld Festival Deaths — Variety
> 
> 
> A stage constructed solely for Travis Scott’s performance, and the artist’s chosen set time, may have played a role in the crowd surge that left eight Astroworld Festival attendees dead on Friday night (Nov. 5). The concert drew 50,000 people to Houston’s NRG Park, where performers included SZA...
> ...


I was gonna say, I'm really surprised at him performing at another festival so soon but it looks like he has been replaced by Post Malone.


----------



## OmbreLune (Nov 11, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> At most he's responsible for inciting the crowd to behave dangerously (storm the barricades, rush the stage, etc). He doesn't get to claim to just be a dumb rapper now. He doesn't get to be a businessman only when it's time to collect a check. The blame he's receiving is justified. Others just need to be held accountable as well.


Agreed, he and his team share blame with the venue management and police department. His past frequent behavior of inciting the crowd is what is incriminating here. That's just so  disrespectful to all the event staff that are working hard to keep his sorry behind safe. Would he be telling thousands of people not to listen to security if he didn't have the safety of being able to run backstage away from the crowd? I doubt it. Believe me, local event security does not get paid well enough to be putting their lives on the line like this. For most it is just a second job with the perks of being able to experience live music, these are not trained professionals.


----------



## OmbreLune (Nov 11, 2021)

Everything Zen said:


> I did my first for the program on *Chipotle and all those food poisoning incidents they were having *and it was fascinating. As long as the incident caused death or injury and cost the company a severe financial impact and potentially hurt their brand- those are the things I always think about.


Sounds like a very interesting course. Off topic but mannn I havent touched Chipotle since then. Nope. Can't do it. I think I read somewhere that their san Francisco locations wouldnt wear gloves because it's environmentally unfriendly?? I shouldn't spread rumors though, not sure if that was true. Anywhoo, they're still around so I guess they're doing a'ight. But the brand is forever tarnished for me.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2021)

I didn’t want to say it because people would be like you’re just saying it because he’s a black man but Travis Scott basically appropriated an element of a genre of music that he clearly doesn’t know how to utilize properly from rock, punk, and metal and it came back to bite his 









						How Travis Scott's Astroworld mosh pit dynamic may have enabled disaster
					

For an experienced crowd, moshing, crowd surfing, and stage diving aren’t inherently deadly. But at an overpacked show, aggressive audiences can quickly become dangerous.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 11, 2021)

oneastrocurlie said:


>




Now, why would the police chief relay the story to the media, without even speaking to the guard it allegedly happened to?

And this lie had a lot of detail.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 11, 2021)

It just keeps getting worse.











						Drake Thanked By Houston Strippers For Million-Dollar Night
					

It's no secret Drake has an affinity for Houston's strip club scene, and he scratched that itch with an epic Saturday night.




					hiphopdx.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 14, 2021)

I can imagine those parents blame themselves for even taking him. This is lifelong misery.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 15, 2021)

That poor baby.


----------



## SoniT (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh that's so sad. Poor baby. Rest in peace Ezra and all of the other victims.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 16, 2021)

Singer (female) from the group *Brass Against* Urinates on Concert Goer.   ....Not nearly related to the tragedy of Astroworld but is still a WTF is going on with these _Artists _? event.

I just had to find a FU by someone other than my folks.


----------

